# Spraying for bugs?



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Large tank here, with wet/dry filter.

I need to fog (bug spray/fogger)..









Any safe methods?









My only thought was to take the wet/dry outside, and saran wrap the top of the tank shut.

Please help, I'm desperate here.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ttldnial said:


> Large tank here, with wet/dry filter.
> 
> I need to fog (bug spray/fogger)..
> 
> ...


Yeah wrap that tank up tight as one can-
Whatch out for evaporation also-And condensation buildup (could cause a slow drip).....
I would maybe find a small fan to place above the tank as well-Just strong enough to push the foggers away from the tank-

If you dissconect the wet dry-Hope you got other means of airation for the fish.....

Other than that-I'm not honestly sure.....


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah wrap that tank up tight as one can-
> Whatch out for evaporation also-And condensation buildup (could cause a slow drip).....
> 
> If you dissconect the wet dry-Hope you got other means of airation for the fish.....
> ...


So your saying to watch out for tank water evaporating and then trying to seep out of tank?
I think I gotcha..

Can I put some hydrogen peroxide in there to help with oxygen? How much?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ttldnial said:


> Yeah wrap that tank up tight as one can-
> Whatch out for evaporation also-And condensation buildup (could cause a slow drip).....
> 
> If you dissconect the wet dry-Hope you got other means of airation for the fish.....
> ...


So your saying to watch out for tank water evaporating and then trying to seep out of tank?
I think I gotcha..

Can I put some hydrogen peroxide in there to help with oxygen? How much?
[/quote]

Yeah if your gonna saranwrap it-

I'm unasure on what to due here and would wait for the majority of the community here to give their input as well-

I dont have to worrie about stuff like this-So I have never had to deal with it before...But know people here have before...


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

can we get another opinion?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ttldnial said:


> can we get another opinion?


Would be nice-
44 views and no one has a response.....


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> can we get another opinion?


Would be nice-
44 views and no one has a response.....
[/quote]

here goes...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would put a big plastic sheet over the top of it. you should be fine. what kind of bugs are you spraying?


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

For anyone else...

I took my wet/dry outside, I put all my bio balls and filter stuff in a rubbermaid with some tank water.
On my small 20 gallon tank the hang on back filter was removed, and all filter media placed in same rubbermaid.

'saran wrapped' the top of both tanks up *really* good.

Both tanks sat with no air pump or filter for around 4, maybe 5 hours.

No ill effects. Hope that helps.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback at least man....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im not sure if you mean bug bomb or somethign but:
1) relocate tank to safe locating altogether
2) cover tank with plastic and tape around to tank for airtight seal (pick a tape that wont leave glue on glass when removed (ex use soemthign like painting tape as opposed to duct tape. I would also cover filters with it to and allow them to opperate under the plastic. Just make sire it is air tight and you will be fine.

nvm i just read you have already done it.


----------

